# What JOY ...a walk in the Countryside with your dog



## flyingscotsman (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi All,
What JOY ...a walk in the Countryside with your dog. 

I am just back from a walk in the early January sunshine, on a most beautiful frosty morning. Such an expression of happiness might be nothing new to you existing dog owners, however to this newbie dog owner I can only tell you what a wonderful and unexpected pleasurable dimension he has added to my life.

I lost my wife a few months ago and decided I needed a new travelling companion, hence the dog. I had some initial hesitation about the decision, knowing the commitment which it would involve, however it has all been positive.

He has already been chipped, had his rabies vaccination and is on the road for his pet passport. We have a major Highland tour planned for early Spring and have booked out for France and beyond in mid August.

"Bobby" is a seven month old Jack Russell terrier....very intelligent, loyal and companionable.....has all the makings of a great relationship in that he doesn't argue with me and will walk past all clothes shops!

Aye the Flyingscotsman


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw what a lovely post. I am sure that the dog will love being with you just as much as you love being with him.

I bet you are really excited about taking him abroad too. Just make sure you read the stickies at the top regarding heart worm etc as not all vets tell you all these things.

Not to mention a tick remover lol.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I must agree it was a beautiful sunny and frosting morning,the dogs loved their walk today

Sorry to hear about your recent loss,but it sounds like you are coping well.

You will not get a more loyal and affectionate companion to accompany you on your walks,how about some pics of the mutt in the beautiful Scottish countryside ?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

That's a lovely post. I'm not long back from a walk with ours - like you, first time dog owners. Since being passported, she's been with us to Germany for a few weeks, France for 6 weeks, and she's coming to Spain / France at the end of March for 10 weeks. She's a great traveller, and she can be left in the van for up to a couple of hours, and she's never chewed or scratched anything.

Yup, they're great companions. A responsibility, certainly, and sometimes a tie, but overall well worth it!

Gerald


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Come on then, lets see a picture of of the lttle fella then :wink: 

We are in Dumfries at the moment, took our two for a good walk in the sun yesterday, it was great. Off now to take them around the pine woods, back for lunch and perhaps a film on TV. Then down to the village for pint :wink: . Who wants to go to work eh :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm jealous! 

The weather is cracking today, perfect for a nice romp with the dog. Unfortunately it was still getting light as I drove to work and it will be dusk before I get home :-(

All together now, Awwwwwwww.......

Dave


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> I'm jealous!
> 
> The weather is cracking today, perfect for a nice romp with the dog. Unfortunately it was still getting light as I drove to work and it will be dusk before I get home :-(
> 
> ...


We will think about you whilst having the walk  
:idea: You could still have the pint though :wink:


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*what joy...a walk in the c*

yes it is. 
daily routine with me and has saved and improved my health and wealth,much healthier lost weight,and saved a fortune from not frequenting the pub. 
just to reiterate on what Briorose said about the tic pic especially in france,dont venture out without one and run your fingers over the dog each day to check for them horrible beasties tics are.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We have just got back from our walk with the 6 dogs, 4 Whippets and 2 Pugs.

It was beautiful on the beach and in the sand dunes. Just to top it off, the Whippets obviously 'found' a dead rabbit  and brought it back.

It keeps you fit and you get to meet nice people. It is a pity that it is not legal to carry a 12 bore for the cyclists who silently flash past from behind and give you a scare.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Just back from our walk with Louis on the beech and you are all right its a lovely sunny day.
Everyone talks and says hello and Louis had a run with another Jack Russel so he is a happy dog to.
DABS I dont go out in the dark :wink: Dracula does though.
We met a Great Dane and Louis just watches as he goes by so he knows his place in the dog line up it reminded me of the Two Ronnie's.
I look up to him but done to him :lol:


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi flyingscotsman - glad to hear 'bobby' is bringing you some joy amongst the sadness, long may the sun shine for your walks.

Incidentally my neices have a wee dog called 'bobby' who they lovel to bits, they sign his name with theirs on cards at christmas and birthday and even had a profesional photo done with the 2 of them plus bobby!


Cliffyp - were you parked round the side of Dumfries Academy at lunchtime?


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

busterbears said:


> Hi flyingscotsman - glad to hear 'bobby' is bringing you some joy amongst the sadness, long may the sun shine for your walks.
> 
> Incidentally my neices have a wee dog called 'bobby' who they lovel to bits, they sign his name with theirs on cards at christmas and birthday and even had a profesional photo done with the 2 of them plus bobby!
> 
> Cliffyp - were you parked round the side of Dumfries Academy at lunchtime?


Hi Busterbear
No not me, Not in M/Home (parked up the path, 'I hope' at home) we are at our Static at Ecclefechan. Went to the woods at Lockerbie , with the girls (2x GSD's), been on here for 18 years now, started with caravan and on third static now :roll: , we have never tired of the area . Will be in Dumfries tommorow though, Bank and Bookers 8O .


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Cliffyp when you said you were in Dumfries and I had just seen a lovely MH round the corner from my office I put 2 + 2 and got 5!
Enjoy Ecclefechan!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Yes it was a lovely day today  Glad you're new friend Bobby is giving you such pleasure.

We went to Dartmoor for one of our walks today, first time for the new puppy.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Bobby*

Now and again but sadly not often enough, there is a post on MHF which is uplifting, heartwarming and a real pleasure to read. This is one of them.

Not everyone is a doggy fan but those who are enjoy unquestioning loyalty, unconditional love and absolute companionship. Long may Bobby and the OP share these gifts.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

How lovely to be reminded how lucky us dog owners are. We are much more in touch with nature than non dog owners mostly.

Since returning from full timing I have had to work to pay the bills and often miss out on the twice daily dog walk. Chris takes our two out mostly. It was my New Year resolution though to do the morning walk even if it is dark. I am glad I made that resolution now as the mornings are getting lighter  .

A neighbour of ours told us of arriving home from the school run to see a beautiful stag and a doe get up from resting in her garden and leap over the fence at the end. Glad my dogs missed seeing them.

I never understand people who own dogs and never take them further than the end of the road.


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

Out this morning and it was glorious, very very cold
but a perfect sky.

Here is Hagrid taken a couple of weeks ago with the
River Coquet and valley in the backgound.


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

Just got back in after a walk with Hagrid and it was
very frosty but great to be out.

Here is Hagrid all 11 stone of him, only 19 months old and
still growing. France at Easter and Summer via the Tunnel
as it is less stressful for the dog, not for us driving so far.


----------



## flyingscotsman (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi All, 
You asked to see my pooch .....so here he is my Wee Bobby.


Aye the Flyingscotsman.


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Worth their weight in Gold in a M/H, wouldn't travel without one. The bigger the better, (give me a good hard dog that'll bite )


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

he's so cute- Bobby, we love taking our pug Betty in the MH, we are off to Scandinnavia in May.

We too had a lovely walk along the River Thames this afternoon.


----------

